# Deca Epistane Only Cycle NO TEST



## nerdy_fella (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

So I'm outta test but have a bottle of NPP (Nandrolone Phenylpropionate). I have a few bottles of epistane. I know all of you will say just get test, but the process of obtaining it always freaks me out, and money is tight...would love to use what I currently have. I don't drink, take acetominophen or anything else hard on my liver, and always take Liver Care (Liv52) when using epistane. So, here's my thinking process...if epistane is converted by the liver into a test mimicking molecule, can't I take 40 mg epistane ed for 3 weeks as well as NPP e3d? I've got nolvadex ready to go as well.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 17, 2014)

Get some caber or prami before you run that NPP, unless you like milky nips. Oh and get some test.


----------



## nerdy_fella (Jan 18, 2014)

For me in the past, I haven't had the problem of milk tits when using deca, luckily, just gyno...alot...with test, but was able to cure it with exemestane (I didn't have letro at the time but hey it worked). I still have exemestane as well as letro now. Really there's no cutting corners I guess...if you're gonna do it then do it....I will just get some test I suppose, just wanted a second opinion first. Thanks


----------



## trenosaurushex (Jan 18, 2014)

Do not run NPP or Deca with out Test.  Nandralone is essentially an anti androgen and you plummet your libido.


----------



## nerdy_fella (Jan 18, 2014)

I've ran NPP only once before, 300mg/week with 600mg test per week, and I personally didn't care for it, I've always been lean and I hated the water retention. Like I said, I only wanted to use what I had left. If I'm gonna make an order for test, I'm gonna skip the NPP and run either 600mg test/week or do 500mg test/week with turinabol. Never had turinabol, would you guys recommmend tapering up then down throughout the cycle (like 40, 50, 40) or just 40mg a day (keep in mind I would be having 500mg test/ week). My thoughts are to keep the tbol strictly to the first 3 weeks and then continue with the test for 4 more weeks, making a total of 7 weeks test.


----------



## trenosaurushex (Jan 18, 2014)

nerdy_fella said:


> I've ran NPP only once before, 300mg/week with 600mg test per week, and I personally didn't care for it, I've always been lean and I hated the water retention. Like I said, I only wanted to use what I had left. If I'm gonna make an order for test, I'm gonna skip the NPP and run either 600mg test/week or do 500mg test/week with turinabol. Never had turinabol, would you guys recommmend tapering up then down throughout the cycle (like 40, 50, 40) or just 40mg a day (keep in mind I would be having 500mg test/ week). My thoughts are to keep the tbol strictly to the first 3 weeks and then continue with the test for 4 more weeks, making a total of 7 weeks test.



Well I think getting more Test is your best bet.. so ditch the NPP.

You can taper the TBol dosage up, but wouldn't taper it down.  Also, I think you should run it 4+ weeks.. preferably 6.  Start with 60mg/day and look to bump with max dose being 80mg.


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

This whole cycle is a sloppy mess.

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Bendingbars79 (Mar 17, 2015)

Tre said:


> This whole cycle is a sloppy mess.
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2



This ^^^^^   no offense bro but why not just get some Test and run the NPP with it. Make sure take an AI and you should get some nice results. ...I've had nice gains with that combo and didn't retain much water at all.(I know all our bodies our different) I just never had much of an issue with water retention.  Just make sure you take an AI to prevent any estrogen problems even if you do decide to toss the NPP and run a Test only cycle.


----------

